# Problem with installing from ports



## pancelot (Mar 30, 2015)

On one of my servers I have a problem with ports. It's an  old one, FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE. Me and my workmate want to install something and couldn't find package on FTP and make port update.

And now when I want to install something I get:

```
guantanamo# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/tmux
guantanamo# make install clean
Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk", line 989: Malformed conditional (!empty(_PERL_CPAN_ID) && ${_PERL_CPAN_FLAG:tl} == "cpan")
Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2989: warning: Missing closing parenthesis for defined()
Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2989: Malformed conditional (((!defined(OPTIONS_DEFINE) && !defined(OPTIONS_SINGLE) && !defined(OPTIONS_MULTI))  && !defined(OPTIONS_GROUP) && !defined(OPTIONS_RADIO)  || defined(CONFIG_DONE_${UNIQUENAME:tu}) ||  defined(PACKAGE_BUILDING) || defined(BATCH)))
Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

Unknown modifier 't'

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 5538: Unclosed conditional/for loop
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 5538: Unexpected end of file in for loop.

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 5538: Unclosed conditional/for loop
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 5538: Unexpected end of file in for loop.

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 5538: Unclosed conditional/for loop
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 5538: Unexpected end of file in for loop.

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 5538: Unclosed conditional/for loop
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 5538: Unexpected end of file in for loop.

"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6042: Unclosed conditional/for loop
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6042: Unexpected end of file in for loop.

1 open conditional:
         at line 5608 (evaluated to true)
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
guantanamo#
```
I try to reinstall ports but it doesn't help.

Would you like to give me any idea how I can handle with it?


----------



## kpa (Mar 30, 2015)

You need to upgrade to at least FreeBSD 8.4. FreeBSD 8.1 is end of life and unsupported.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 31, 2015)

Only supported releases are supported by the ports(7) tree.  The issue in question here is linked below and was a feature introduced after old releases that didn't support the feature all passed their EOL date.  Bottom line, you need to upgrade.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=352986

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

